# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ارجو اخباري عن افضل شركه ادارة حسابات  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## اربداوي

لقد مليت من الفوركس ومن شغل الفوركس ومن الخسارة والربح الذي يأتي بطلوع الروح ويروح في اخر الشهر بيوم واحد او اقل . لقد قررت ان اسلم حسابي الى شركه محترمه اضمن فيها نسبة من الربح وبدون وجعة راس  وقد وجدت شركه  لا يقبلون غير الحسابات الاسلامية ولهم تاريخ جميل في التوصيات ويعطون ما نسبته 10 الى 30 بالمائة   لكن لا اعرف شىء عنها ارجو من له علم بالموضوع او عن الشركة او يعرف شركه محترمه وذات مصداقه عالية مع عملائها اخباري 
هذه الشركهwww.signalspro.com
ارجو من يعلم شيء عنا  اخباري

----------


## ALSHAQSI

لا انصحك اخي الكريم

----------


## اربداوي

لماذا لا يوجد رد من احد

----------


## مرحباا

انا شخصيا لا ارى شركات حتى الان جيدة لادارة الحسابات 
لكن يمكنك اتجد افراد لديهم خبرة جيدة 
وتستطيع تجربنهم على حساب تجريبي لمدة معينة حتى تستطيع الثقة بهذا المستثمر
اذا بحثت سوف تجد 
هذة وجها نظري

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرحباا
					  انا شخصيا لا ارى شركات حتى الان جيدة لادارة الحسابات 
لكن يمكنك اتجد افراد لديهم خبرة جيدة 
وتستطيع تجربنهم على حساب تجريبي لمدة معينة حتى تستطيع الثقة بهذا المستثمر
اذا بحثت سوف تجد 
هذة وجها نظري   كام جميل
بس يضمنه منين لو اشتغل على الحقيقى؟
اعتقد ممكن تفتح معاه حساب صغير و لو قيته كويس
كبر الحساب واحده واحده*

----------


## محتار

المستثمرين الافراد يكون افضل بس لزم يكون الحساب لدى شركات كبيرة  وليس شركات مجهولة
الامر الثاني يجب ان تجربة في حساب تجريبي مثل ماقالو الاخوان ولامر ليس صعب ابداا
هناك اليوم منصات تداول تستطيع منها ادارة 100حساب في وقت واحد وعلى نفس السعر لكل حساب
ونصيحة لا تنغش بمن يقول لك لدي كشف حساب  من سنة او 10سنوات لان الكشوف ممكن تزيف ببساطة

----------


## amin1986

اكتر المواقع وجدتها تدير حسابات بطريقة عقلانية ومن غير وعود كادبة هو موقع www.marketprofilefx.com

----------


## نديم الحرف

مشكووووووور اخي الكريم

----------


## R.O.B.O.T  M.A.N

*يوجد اخى ولكن عليك بالتأكد من شغلهم ولابد من الاثباتات  
تواصل مع من تحب ان يدير لك حسابك واطلب منه ان يعرض عليك كشف بحساباته  
لاترمى اموالك والسلامه  
تحياتى*

----------


## bank_forex

السلام عليكم  
عن تجربة اخي العزيز انا انصحك بشركة  http://www.signalgate.org/
اقل مبلغ عندهم 5000 دولار والحمد لله نتائجهم الشهرية محترمة واهم شئ بأنهم يتبعون ادارة رأس مال صارمة 
تستطيع ان تشاهد  بعض النتائج من موقعهم او مراسلتهم وسوف يرسلون لك النتائج . 
كبداية انصحك ان تجربهم باقل مبلغ  واذا عجبك نتائجهم تستطيع ان تكبر حسابك .

----------


## المحب للخير

*كلن يغنى على ليلاه.......*

----------


## قاهر العملات

أنصحك بشركة ممتازة جربتها بصراحة وجدت فيها خيرا لي
الشركة توفر مزايا خاصة لعملائها ، حيث بامكانك فتح الحساب باي رصيد تريد لا وجود لحد ادنى او اقصى ، و بامكانك تحديد المخاطرة التي تريد على حسابك و لن تكون اي زيادة من مدير المحفظة 
و الميزة الاكبر انها تمنحك جميع الارباح التي تم تحقيقها و لا تاخذ اي نسبة منها 
اكيد ما فيش شركة بهذا الميزات لكنها موجودة فعلا و لا نستخدم العقل لنجدها 
الشركة هي نفسك ، حاول تتعلم بنفسك و حدد لك فترة 3 الى 5 اشهر فقط للتعلم و البحث و الاجتهاد ، و صدقني لن يدير حسابك اي شخص و لن تقبل مهما كانت الامتيازات و ستكتفي بالعمل بنفسك 
و ان كانت عندك اموال تريد حرقها في شركات ادارة الحسابات برجاء اخباري لارسل لك معلوماتي لتحويلها لي او لاي شخص اخر نحن اولى بها من خسارتها في السوق 
و ايضا لو عندك سيولة كبيرة استغل جزء منها لا يزيد عن 5 بالمائة في الدورات التدريبية و منها المجاني بكثرة و حتى ان كانت مدفوعة فاشترك فان لم تكسب منها لكن ستتعلم بعض الشيئ 
كل التوفيق لك عزيزي

----------


## lasource

أفضل شركة وعن تجربة والله ثم والله لي صديق أودع معاهم عشرة الاف دولار وصار الحساب 200 الف دولار وهذا ابن مدينتي 
شركة فوركس حلال www.forexhalal.com
لكنني شخصيا افضل ادارة حسابي بنفسي .

----------


## قاهر العملات

> أفضل شركة وعن تجربة والله ثم والله لي صديق أودع معاهم عشرة الاف دولار وصار الحساب 200 الف دولار وهذا ابن مدينتي 
> شركة فوركس حلال www.forexhalal.com
> لكنني شخصيا افضل ادارة حسابي بنفسي .

 
السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
تحويل حساب من 10 الاف الى 200 الف دولار هل هو في نظرك هدف شرعي او ضربة حظ ؟
و كيف تنصح الناس بالانضمام لموقع  ادارة حسابات تغامر بشكل كبير جدا جدا ؟؟ هذا طبعا في حالة كان كلامك صحيح  
المرجو ايضا حذف كلمة شركة لانه موقع فقط و ليست شركة !! 
ارجو الا تفهم كلامي خاطئا لكن بحسب خبرتي لا اتهجم على اي جهة فقط اقول كلام منطقي و سليم جدا 
كل التوفيق لك

----------


## lasource

هذه الشركة هي شركة مسجلة وليس موقع فقط وهي في مدينتي مدينة مراكش ولهم لقاءات كثيرة بمصطفى بلخياط
أما تحويل 10 الاف الى 200 الف نعم رأيتأ بأم عيني ووالله اني استغربت 
لكن المدة كانت سنة 
فأنا أراها منطقية جدااااااااااااا
شكرا

----------


## lasource

وحبيت اضيف انو والله مدير الشركة  هذا ما كان يملك ولا فلس وتعلم وصار الان مليونيير 
نسميه عندنا في مراكش بصاحب الانامل الذهبية
سألتو مرة قلت لله يا اخي ليش تدير حسابات الغير
قالي هل هناك شخص لا يحب ان يكون عنده دخل اضافي ؟ قالي انا دخلي الاضافي هو مليون دولار سنويا من ادارة الحسابات فقط
وانا ابحث عن الاستراتيجية اللي يمشي عليها وسأجدها ان شاء الله واطرحها هنا في المنتدى 
مسألة وقت

----------


## قاهر العملات

> وحبيت اضيف انو والله مدير الشركة  هذا ما كان يملك ولا فلس وتعلم وصار الان مليونيير 
> نسميه عندنا في مراكش بصاحب الانامل الذهبية
> سألتو مرة قلت لله يا اخي ليش تدير حسابات الغير
> قالي هل هناك شخص لا يحب ان يكون عنده دخل اضافي ؟ قالي انا دخلي الاضافي هو مليون دولار سنويا من ادارة الحسابات فقط
> وانا ابحث عن الاستراتيجية اللي يمشي عليها وسأجدها ان شاء الله واطرحها هنا في المنتدى 
> مسألة وقت

  

> هذه الشركة هي شركة مسجلة وليس موقع فقط وهي في مدينتي مدينة مراكش ولهم لقاءات كثيرة بمصطفى بلخياط
> أما تحويل 10 الاف الى 200 الف نعم رأيتأ بأم عيني ووالله اني استغربت 
> لكن المدة كانت سنة 
> فأنا أراها منطقية جدااااااااااااا
> شكرا

 
اخي الكريم لنكن واقعيين بشكل كبير
انا لست ضدك و لا ضد اي شخص اخر ، فقط يجب ان يكون الشخص بكلام منطقي و معقول
انت قلت ان هذه شركة مسجلة و ليس موقع !! يا اخي الا تعلم ان مثل هذه الشركات ممنوع تسجيلها في المغرب ؟؟؟ و إن كان فعلا قد سجلها بطريقة معينة ، هل لك ان تعطينا رقم الهاتف الثابت للشركة ؟ او حتى عنوانها لنتاكد من ذلك ؟
ان كان فعلا صاحب الانامل الذهبية فانا جاهز للتعاون  معه لكن بالاثباتات   
كل التوفيق لك عزيزي

----------


## 193_raafat

> أنصحك بشركة ممتازة جربتها بصراحة وجدت فيها خيرا لي
> الشركة توفر مزايا خاصة لعملائها ، حيث بامكانك فتح الحساب باي رصيد تريد لا وجود لحد ادنى او اقصى ، و بامكانك تحديد المخاطرة التي تريد على حسابك و لن تكون اي زيادة من مدير المحفظة 
> و الميزة الاكبر انها تمنحك جميع الارباح التي تم تحقيقها و لا تاخذ اي نسبة منها 
> اكيد ما فيش شركة بهذا الميزات لكنها موجودة فعلا و لا نستخدم العقل لنجدها 
> الشركة هي نفسك ، حاول تتعلم بنفسك و حدد لك فترة 3 الى 5 اشهر فقط للتعلم و البحث و الاجتهاد ، و صدقني لن يدير حسابك اي شخص و لن تقبل مهما كانت الامتيازات و ستكتفي بالعمل بنفسك 
> و ان كانت عندك اموال تريد حرقها في شركات ادارة الحسابات برجاء اخباري لارسل لك معلوماتي لتحويلها لي او لاي شخص اخر نحن اولى بها من خسارتها في السوق 
> و ايضا لو عندك سيولة كبيرة استغل جزء منها لا يزيد عن 5 بالمائة في الدورات التدريبية و منها المجاني بكثرة و حتى ان كانت مدفوعة فاشترك فان لم تكسب منها لكن ستتعلم بعض الشيئ 
> كل التوفيق لك عزيزي

  هوه ده الكلام المفيد صححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح  حححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح  حححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححححح  ححححححححححححححححححححححححح

----------


## lasource

أخي  قاهر العملات
أنا لست محاميا للدفاع عن هذه الشركة هذا أولا وانا كلامي منطقي هل مليون دولار تعتبرها مبلغ كبير ؟؟ هههههههههههه
ثانيا هذه الشركة حسب علمي مسجلة والسجل التجاري فيه تقديم خدمات استشارية في البورصة على الانترنت
بالنسبة للتابث راسل الشركة وتفاهم معهم وعنوانهم في حي جليز قرب فندق مارمارا
اما بالنسبة للتعاون معهم فلا اضن انهم محتاجين من يتعاون معهم  
وفي الاخير اكرر انا لست محامي للشركة 
كلمهم تفاهم معهم هذا شأنك 
أما عن نفسي فأدير حسابي بنفسي ولست بحاجة لاي شخص ليدير لي حساابي 
والله يرزقك ويرزقنا من فضله

----------


## قاهر العملات

> أخي  قاهر العملات
> أنا لست محاميا للدفاع عن هذه الشركة هذا أولا وانا كلامي منطقي هل مليون دولار تعتبرها مبلغ كبير ؟؟ هههههههههههه
> ثانيا هذه الشركة حسب علمي مسجلة والسجل التجاري فيه تقديم خدمات استشارية في البورصة على الانترنت
> بالنسبة للتابث راسل الشركة وتفاهم معهم وعنوانهم في حي جليز قرب فندق مارمارا
> اما بالنسبة للتعاون معهم فلا اضن انهم محتاجين من يتعاون معهم  
> وفي الاخير اكرر انا لست محامي للشركة 
> كلمهم تفاهم معهم هذا شأنك 
> أما عن نفسي فأدير حسابي بنفسي ولست بحاجة لاي شخص ليدير لي حساابي 
> والله يرزقك ويرزقنا من فضله

  
شكرا على ردك اخي الكريم 
اخي الكريم فعلا مليون دولار ليس مبلغا كبيرا !!!! و هذا جد منطقي و كل الناس يمكن تقول نفس كلامك
بالنسبة للدفاع عن الشركة يبدو انك فهمتني بشكل خاطئ و راجع كلامي مجددا لم اتهجم على اي شخص فقط قلت كلام منطقي و عاقل و لا توجد اية شركة في المغرب لديها ترخيص لخدمات متعلقة بتداول العملات 
بالنسبة للتعاون معهم فهمتني ايضا بشكل خاطئ ، لم اقصد العمل مع الشركة لكن قصدي ان نتعاون معا انا بالحساب و هما بالعمل لاني لو تاكدت من شخص سيدر علي مبلغ مليون دولار من رصيد 10 الاف دولار بشكل مضمون و في ظرف سنة فسادخل معه مباشرة ، ليس لاني قليل الخبرة في السوق لكن هذا ربح مضمون على حد قولك 
و طبعا معرفتك بنوع السجل التجاري للشركة و ايضا العنوان كامل بالتحديد و ايضا ثقتك الكاملة في انهم لا يحتاجون متعاون معهم يجعلني متاكدا بشكل كبير لدرجة تفوق 100/100 انك لا تدافع عنهم  
كلامي اخي الكريم معقول و ارجو الا تفهمه بشكل خاطئ مرة ثانية لاني لا اتهجم على اي شخص بل اقول الحق 
كل التوفيق لك عزيزي

----------


## lasource

شكرا اخي  قاهر العملات على تفهمك 
واي خدمة انا حاضر استقبلك في بيتي في مدينة مراكش ونديروا شي جولة بالسيارة وناخدك لمقر الشركة اذا تبي واخد لك موعد مع المدير لانني اعرفه رغم انها معرفة سطحية لا اكثر 
المدير شخص طيب جداا ولبق والله سترى العجب وارقام خيالية هههههههههه
تلاقاو علينا هو وبلخياط فهاد مراكش هههه

----------


## قاهر العملات

ههههه و الله ما قدرت نفهمك خويا
مرة تقول معرفة سطحية ، و مرة تقول نذهب اليه بجولة و انه صاحب الانامل الذهبية و يحقق العجب العجاب و هذا كله من معرفة سطحية!!!!!!! 
على العموم اخي الكريم اتمنى لك كامل التوفيق في مسيرتك  
ايضا من خلال هذه المعرفة السطحية احتاج منك خدمة بسيطة جدا جدا جدا جدا ، اريد منك ان تذكر لنا عنوان الشركة حتى نعرف اين نجدها و لا اظن إطلاقا ان العنوان سيكون به مشكلة لان فوائده اكثر ، و حتى في حالة عدم حفظك للعنوان اعطينا رقم هاتف ثابت للشركة و شكرا لك 
و اظن ان هذه المعلومات بجولة بسيطة بسيارتك ستجلبها لنا

----------


## lasource

لم تفهم كلامي حبيبي  قاهر العملات
نعم معرفة سطحية لا غير هذا اولا وهل تسميها معرفة عميقة اذا زرته في مكتبه وتكلمته معه بضع دقائق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله يهديك تعقد الأمور
العنوان قرب فندق مارمارا بحي جيليز الراقي 
يا اخي كلمهم وتفاهم معاهم انا مالي دخل وهما يعطوك الهاتف الثابت والعنوان وكل شيئ
خلاص من خلال ردك الاخير انا ( خرجت راسي من هاد لحريرة سوقك هاداك مالي على صداع الراس ) 
بالنسبة لسيارتك لا اعرف لمذا كتبتها باللون الاحمر هههههه ياكما كاتجيك صعيبة تاهيا ؟؟؟
كانضحك معاك فيد الله
وشكرا

----------


## قاهر العملات

> لم تفهم كلامي حبيبي  قاهر العملات
> نعم معرفة سطحية لا غير هذا اولا وهل تسميها معرفة عميقة اذا زرته في مكتبه وتكلمته معه بضع دقائق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الله يهديك تعقد الأمور
> العنوان قرب فندق مارمارا بحي جيليز الراقي 
> يا اخي كلمهم وتفاهم معاهم انا مالي دخل وهما يعطوك الهاتف الثابت والعنوان وكل شيئ
> خلاص من خلال ردك الاخير انا ( خرجت راسي من هاد لحريرة سوقك هاداك مالي على صداع الراس ) 
> بالنسبة لسيارتك لا اعرف لمذا كتبتها باللون الاحمر هههههه ياكما كاتجيك صعيبة تاهيا ؟؟؟
> كانضحك معاك فيد الله
> وشكرا

 
سرني الحديث معك اخي الكريم
و لو اني تمنيت منك خدمة بسيطة جدا جدا ، ان تعطيني عنواهم و رقم هاتفهم الثابت خدمة لوجه الله 
بالنسبة لكلامي كله من الاول ارغب في تلخيصه في شيئ واحد فقط ، لا تنصح الناس ابدا بموقع ادارة الحسابات و تدعي انه جيد جدا و انه يحقق ارباح ممتازة و المدير عنده انامل ذهبية و يعرف معرفة جيدة بلخياط !!! و في الاخير يصفر لهم الحساب و تكون في ورطة
يعني طالما هو صاحب انامل ذهبية خليه يجيب عملاء لنفسه و لا تعمل له دعاية ، هذا من باب النصح لوجه الله تعالى و لان الذنب الذي ستاخذه في حالة خسارة احد العملاء لا قدر الله نتيجة دخوله و الاشتراك مع الموقع سيكون كبير 
كل التوفيق لك عزيزي

----------


## lasource

أنا لا اعمل دعاية لأي شركة يا اخي افهمها الله يخليك
بالعكس انا قلت أنني افضل ادارة حسابي بنفسي 
وأنا لم أقل الا ما رأيته بأم عيني نعم صاحب الشركة نسميه هنا في مدينة مراكش بصاحب الانامل الذهبية وأنا رأيت حسابات له بالملايين وليس الالاف فقط
أنا أقول ما رأيته لا اقل ولا اكثر 
فهل كل من يتكلم عن بلخياط مثلا يعمل دعاية له ؟ ههههه
الله يرزقك ويرزقنا من فضله

----------


## قاهر العملات

> أنا لا اعمل دعاية لأي شركة يا اخي افهمها الله يخليك
> بالعكس انا قلت أنني افضل ادارة حسابي بنفسي 
> وأنا لم أقل الا ما رأيته بأم عيني نعم صاحب الشركة نسميه هنا في مدينة مراكش بصاحب الانامل الذهبية وأنا رأيت حسابات له بالملايين وليس الالاف فقط
> أنا أقول ما رأيته لا اقل ولا اكثر 
> فهل كل من يتكلم عن بلخياط مثلا يعمل دعاية له ؟ ههههه
> الله يرزقك ويرزقنا من فضله

 
يا اخي بالله عليك من يسميه صاحب الانامل الذهبية ؟
يعني هل المراكشيين جميعا ام فقط المضاربين ؟؟ وجدت في موضوع لك انك تبحث عن مضاربين من مراكش للتعارف معهم كونك لا تعرف الا شخصا واحدا فقط و تحس بالوحدة 
سؤالي واضح فقط : من يسميه صاحب الانامل الذهبية ؟؟؟ هل المواطنين العاديين ؟؟؟؟ ام فجاة من معرفتك لشخص واحد اصبحت تعرف كما هائلا من المتداولين في مراكش ؟؟؟ او انت من سميته بذلك فقط؟؟؟  
ان كنت تريد قول شيئ يجب ان يكون بالعقل ، و قلت انك لا تعمل له دعاية فماذا تسمي هذا ؟؟؟ و طالما تشتغل على حسابك بنفسك لماذا لا تشكر نفسك اولا قبل ان تشكر الغير ؟؟ 
على العموم الرساله واضحة وضوح الشمس و توجد طرق للدعاية و الاعلان مدفوعة ستفيدك اكثر

----------


## lasource

شكرا حبيبي على بحثك في مواضيعي فهذا ان كان يدل فيدل على شيئين اما انك مهتم بي أو معجب بي هاهاهاهاها 
أنا دمي خفيف لا تتوتر فاني قد احسست انك متوتر جدا
بالنسبة لموضوعي ذو العنوان " ابحث عن مضاربين من مدينة مراكش " نعم فعلا انا ابحث عنهم واحس بالوحدة ولي صديق واحد مضارب من مدينتي 
أما صاحب شركة فوركس حلال فليس صديقي اصلا ومش فاضي اصلا عشان يجلس معي هاهاهاها
ومن يسميه بصاحب الانامل الذهبية هم المراكشيون يا حبيبي فهذا الشخص معروف جدا وشهرته فاقت المنصوري عمدة مراكش هههههههههه
هذه مدينتي واعرفها زنقة زنقة فلا تجادل فيما لا تعرف
ومراكش ليست مثل كازابلانكا لا لا 
مراكش مدينة متوسطة وكل شيئ معروف فيها 
اذا زرت في يوم من الايام مدينة مراكش اذهب الى حي المسيرة واسأل عن مسجد الاحسان واسئل عمن بناه وكم التكلفة هههههههههه
وستعرف من هو صاحب شركة فوركس حلال 
أنا لا ادافع عن احد ممكن تقول أنا منبهر بشخص ما لا اكثر ولا اقل 
الله يرزقنا ويرزقك من فضله

----------


## قاهر العملات

> شكرا حبيبي على بحثك في مواضيعي فهذا ان كان يدل فيدل على شيئين اما انك مهتم بي أو معجب بي هاهاهاهاها 
> أنا دمي خفيف لا تتوتر فاني قد احسست انك متوتر جدا
> بالنسبة لموضوعي ذو العنوان " ابحث عن مضاربين من مدينة مراكش " نعم فعلا انا ابحث عنهم واحس بالوحدة ولي صديق واحد مضارب من مدينتي 
> أما صاحب شركة فوركس حلال فليس صديقي اصلا ومش فاضي اصلا عشان يجلس معي هاهاهاها
> ومن يسميه بصاحب الانامل الذهبية هم المراكشيون يا حبيبي فهذا الشخص معروف جدا وشهرته فاقت المنصوري عمدة مراكش هههههههههه
> هذه مدينتي واعرفها زنقة زنقة فلا تجادل فيما لا تعرف
> ومراكش ليست مثل كازابلانكا لا لا 
> مراكش مدينة متوسطة وكل شيئ معروف فيها 
> اذا زرت في يوم من الايام مدينة مراكش اذهب الى حي المسيرة واسأل عن مسجد الاحسان واسئل عمن بناه وكم التكلفة هههههههههه
> ...

 
اخي الكريم انا لست مهتما بك و لا هم يحزنون
انا اهتم دائما بالحق ، عندما يضع شخص شيئ يهدف و مفيد فاشجعه رغم انه لن يزيده شيئ لكن هذا بيني و بين نفسي
لكن عندما ارى شيئا غير منطقيا فاقول رايي فيه بصراحة
شخصيا اعرف بلدي جيدا و اعرف مراكش يمكن اكثر منك و الله اعلم ، لكن تعليقي كان على مسالة الانامل الذهبية و الشخص يحقق دخل يفوق مليون دولار سنويا طبعا هذا رزقه الله يكمل عليه بالخير لو كان صحيحا 
كل تعليقي على الموضوع ان كلامي واضح ، لو كنت قلت في الاول انا صاحب موقع فوركس حلال كنا اعطيناك تعليقنا باريحية
لكن انت تدخل على اساس انه شخص اخر و تشكر فيه حتى النخاع ،و تقول انك لا تشهر به او اي شيئ من هذا القبيل و في اخر ردك زاد تشهيرك لك بشكل كبير
لدرجة انك من هذه المعرفة السطحية عرفت ما بناه و ما لم يبنيه 
الله يرزقنا الصبر

----------


## قاهر العملات

و لعلمك ايضا انا اقضى سنويا ما يزيد عن 4 اشهر بمدينة مراكش ، و اعرف العديد من الاخوة المضاربين هناك و لم يسبق لي اطلاقا ان سمعت بهذا الاسم غير الاستاذ مصطفى بلخياط ، و حتى الاخير غير معروف لدى الجميع ، فقط من لديه معرفة باسواق الاسهم او العملات 
و الموقع لم اسمع به الا هنا بالمنتدى

----------


## lasource

لا تقل كلاما غير منطقي يا حبيبي انا لا علم لا لا بتأسيس الشركات ولا بتصميم المواقع 
ولا املك المبلغ الكافي لتأسيس شركة وكراء المقر والموضفين وووو
انا مواطن عادي مثلي مثلك 
قالك انت صاحب شركة فوركس حلال هههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يهدينا ويهديك 
وما زلت متشبا بكلامي فصاحب شركة فوركس حلال عنده انامل ذهبية واتحمل مسؤولية كلامي 
وزور مراكش وسارسلك مباشرة لمكتبه وأتحداك امام الجميع وسترى من هو صاحب الشركة 
واذا كنت تبحث عن الحق فأنا كذلك اقول الحق والواقع 
ولا تحسد اي شخص فالحسد يحرق الحسنات حبيبي 
كن مثله اولا

----------


## قاهر العملات

> لا تقل كلاما غير منطقي يا حبيبي انا لا علم لا لا بتأسيس الشركات ولا بتصميم المواقع 
> ولا املك المبلغ الكافي لتأسيس شركة وكراء المقر والموضفين وووو
> انا مواطن عادي مثلي مثلك 
> قالك انت صاحب شركة فوركس حلال هههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يهدينا ويهديك 
> وما زلت متشبا بكلامي فصاحب شركة فوركس حلال عنده انامل ذهبية واتحمل مسؤولية كلامي 
> وزور مراكش وسارسلك مباشرة لمكتبه وأتحداك امام الجميع وسترى من هو صاحب الشركة 
> واذا كنت تبحث عن الحق فأنا كذلك اقول الحق والواقع 
> ولا تحسد اي شخص فالحسد يحرق الحسنات حبيبي 
> كن مثله اولا

 
حسنا اخي الكريم
معك كل الحق
طيب الان من خلال كلامك واضح انك انسان محترم و لا تبخل على الناس بالمساعدات خصوصا ان كانت بسيطة
و انا اريد منك هذه المساعدة ، و طبعا لا تقل لي اتجه للموقع و هما يعطونك ما تريد انا ارغب في هذه المساعدة منك شخصيا 
اريد منك يا سيدي ان تخبرنا عن عنوان الشركة و لا تقل لي امام فندق كذى الفاخر او في حي كذى الراقي ، انا اريد العنوان كاملا ، يعني اسم الشارع و الحي و رقم المكتب و العمارة التي يتواجد بها او رقم الفيلا المخصصة للشركة 
ان استطعت مساعدتي في هذه المعلومات اكون متشكرا لك و تستحق كل التنويه  ، لكن في حالة كان ردك اتجه للشركة او اي شيئ من هذا القبيل نطلب قفل الموضوع و يكون الكلام النهائي انك صاحب موقع فوركس حلال و ليس شركة فوركس حلال 
و ان كان غير موجودا لديك يرجى منك مراسلة صاحب الانامل الذهبية الذي تعرفه معرفة سطحية ليمدنا بالعنوان 
طبعا هذا اختبار بسيط جدا جدا جدا لتثبت لنا انك لست صاحب الشركة 
و ايضا العنوان سيفيد الناس في معرفة مكان الشركة ان ارادوا الاستفادة من خدماتها و يكون لك اجرين 
كل التوفيق لك

----------


## قاهر العملات

طبعا متوقع منك ان يكون الجواب : من انت لكي تختبرني ؟؟ او لا يوجد لدي دخل في الموضوع من اراد العنوان يتواصل مع الشركة
اقول لك انه يوجد لديك دخل في الموضوع و طالما نصحتنا بها يجب ان تكون لمعلوماتك ادلة و ان لم تكن هناك ادلة يعتبر الكلام فارغا او كذبا 
و ننتظر منك اجابة كافية و صارمة

----------


## السلحف الصغير

السلام عليكم 
لم اكن اشئ التدخل في الموضوع ولكن قلت اكتب هذا الرد بما شاهدت واقول كلمة حق. 
كنت في احد مؤتمرات الدار البيضاء بفندق حياة الرجنسي كان المؤتمر حول الاستتمار في التقنيات الحديثة، فشاهدت لافتة وقسم هناك مكتوب عليه فوركس حلال، فاتارني ذلك وقلت سوف اذهب لاشاهد هي هي شركة وساطة جديدة في المغرب، ولكن وجدتها شركة ادارة حسابات كلمت السيد الذي تحدث عنه السيد لاسورس، اضن ان اسمه معز او عبد المعز، اراني حسابات حقيقة يديرها بمبالغ جد محترمة حقيقة، دهشت من الموضوع، فقلت له اني حقيقة اتاجر الفوركس وطلبت ان يعطيني بعض العملاء لاسئلهم مباشرتا عن الخدمة ففتح لي ملف اكسيل قال اختر 3 وخد راحتك فزاد مفاجأتي. 
اتصلت وسألت فقط واحدا بعد مرور اسبوع فاكد لي انا الارباح جيدة وهو زبون معه ل 3 اشهر ويرى الارباح في استمرار، لكني حقيقة كان فقط من باب المعرفة والتأكد اما انا فأدير حسابي بنفسي وراض عن ما احققه وهاته هي مهنتي. 
هذه شهادتي، لا اعرف عنوان الشركة او هل هي مسجلة في المغرب ام بلد اخر. 
وسامحوني اذا تطفلت على الموضوع

----------


## قاهر العملات

إتقوا الله في اخوانكم المسلمين 
يا جماعة الخير ، هذا كلامي الاخير حول هذا الموضوع ، لا وجود لاي شركة بالمغرب اسمها فوركس حلال و لا وجود لمقر للشركة 
كل ما في الامر ان الشخص فتح موقع في النت اواخر سنة 2011 ، و بدا في تقديم خدمة ادارة الحسابات 
الامر ليس عيبا بتاتا ، لكن العيب ان تقول نحن شركة و لدينا مدخول مليون دولار و لدينا مقر فاخر بمراكش و معرض في الدار البيضاء.... 
يا اخوان انا اعرف بلدي جيدا ، و دارس الاقتصاد خصوصا الوطني ، مثل هذه الامور ممنوعة بالمغرب ، و حتى الشركات التي تقدم خدمات ادارة الاستثمارات بالاسواق المالية عامة يتم ايقافها  
و اقول لكم انه لا وجود لاي كلام قاله الاخوان و اعتقد و الله اعلم انهم نفس الشخص ، و ايضا نفس الشخص صاحب موقع فوركس حلال 
اقول لهم اتقوا الله في اخوانكم المسلمين ، و ان كنت تقدمون خدمات اعطونا الاثباتات 
و انا لا اريد اي شيئ كبير ، اريد فقط عنوان الشركة لاتاكد منهم و اخبر به اخواني ايضا

----------


## قاهر العملات

و اقولها مرة اخرى ، سبحان الله الجميع يعرف هذه الشركه و تكسب هذه الشهرة المحلية !! و لم يسبق لي ان سمعت عنها حتى الاسم !!
و ايضا سالت عنها الكثير من المضاربين اصدقاء بمدينة مراكش لا يعرفون عنها شيئا !!!

----------


## السلحف الصغير

السلام عليكم 
اولا اخي انا اكثر الاعضاء القدامى هنا يعرفونني، وانا لم اقل ان الشركة ليدها مقر او مسجلة في المغرب او خارج المغرب، قلت اني رأيتها في احد المعارض، اضمنها لا اضمنها، جربتها لم اجربها، انصح بها لم انصح بها، ولا انصح بأدارة الحسابات عند اي شخص قلت فقط كيف تعرفت على فوركس حلال. 
اخي ارى انك تعمل من الحبة قبة، وشكوك وصلت ان تضن اني انا نفسي لاسورس، الحمد لله ارجع لمواضيعي القديمة وانضر لتاريخ عضويتي من متى وهي في المنتدى، وارجع واكرر لا انصح بادارة حسابك من اي شخص وانصح ان تديره بنفسك وتأخد 100% من ارباحك.

----------


## قاهر العملات

> السلام عليكم 
> اولا اخي انا اكثر الاعضاء القدامى هنا يعرفونني، وانا لم اقل ان الشركة ليدها مقر او مسجلة في المغرب او خارج المغرب، قلت اني رأيتها في احد المعارض، اضمنها لا اضمنها، جربتها لم اجربها، انصح بها لم انصح بها، ولا انصح بأدارة الحسابات عند اي شخص قلت فقط كيف تعرفت على فوركس حلال. 
> اخي ارى انك تعمل من الحبة قبة، وشكوك وصلت ان تضن اني انا نفسي لاسورس، الحمد لله ارجع لمواضيعي القديمة وانضر لتاريخ عضويتي من متى وهي في المنتدى، وارجع واكرر لا انصح بادارة حسابك من اي شخص وانصح ان تديره بنفسك وتأخد 100% من ارباحك.

 
اخي الكريم كررتها من اول مشاركة لي بالموضوع ، انا لست ضد الموقع فالارزاق بيد الله
لكن انا ضد ان يكون شيئ و يتم ذكر شيئ اخر لانه ببساطة هذا الاختلاف سيضر الكثير من الناس لو اشتركوا و كان ما سبق ذكره كذب
و اقولها مرة ثانية لا يمكن لفوركس حلال ان تشارك في معرض و لو تريد اسكاتي اعطيني صورة او فيديو للشركة بهذا المعرض و اي شخص يذهب لمكان مميز دائما ما ياخذ صور فما بالك لو كان الامر يتعلق بشركته في مكان اكثر تمييزا !!! 
و انا لا اعمل من الحبة قبة كما قلت لكن لا اترك نفسي صامتا ان وجدت شيئا في غير مكانه الصحيح او ممكن يكون له ضرر على الناس !! 
من جهة ثانية لما اخبرتنا انك ليست لك علاقة مع الشركة و انك تدير حسابك بنفسك فما هو الداعي للاتصال بالعملاء للاستفسار عن مدى النتائج المحققة ؟؟؟ هذا يعطينا شيئ انك ترغب في ايصال رسالة ان الموقع لديه عملاء بوفرة 
الامر الثاني تقول ان الشركة تحقق نتائج جيدة و شاهدتها باعينك و هذا يعني انك تشجع الناس على الاشتراك  
على العموم كل التوفيق لكم و انا لست ضد الموقع ، لكن ضد ان يكون هناك موقع و يدعي انه شركة و هذا كل ما في الامر 
و اي شيئ اخر نحتاج له ادلة و اي شيئ غير الادلة يعتبر كلام فارغ 
بالتوفيق

----------


## محترف فوريكس

الافراد مضارب متمرس افضل من الشركه اخي

----------


## lasource

شكرا اخي السلاحف على المرور 
وردك فيه الكفاية  
المرجو اغلاق الموضوع لانه تحول الى تحقيق ههههههههههه 
في امان الله

----------


## قاهر العملات

> شكرا اخي السلاحف على المرور 
> وردك فيه الكفاية  
> المرجو اغلاق الموضوع لانه تحول الى تحقيق ههههههههههه 
> في امان الله

 
ما شاء الله عليكم
اتمنى تبقوا دائما متحدين سواء بالموقع ، او بالمنتديات المجاورة 
طالما شكرتكم موقع فوركس حلال حتى النخاع و اعطيتموه قيمة عالية جدا و مقرا في حي راقي و معارض الخ ، فرسالتكم وصلت 
كل التوفيق لكم اعزائي و اعذروني مرة اخرى ان قلت الصراحة رغم ان صراحتكم طلبت منكم شيئا بسيطا فقط و هو اما رقم الهاتف الثابت للشركة او العنوان و فشلتم في هذه المعلومات البسيطة 
بالتوفيق لكم مرة ثانية و اتقوا الله في اخوانكم

----------


## lasource

شركة فوركس حلال هي شركة ابن مدينتي ومن حقي ان افتخر به كما أفخر ب بلخياط
أنا افتخر بكل شيئ في مدينتي 
وتوقيعي يبين كل شيئ 
أما السلاحف فلا اعرفه اصلا ولم اتكلم معه قط ولست متفرغا اصلا لنسج علاقات بالمنتدى 
حتى ردودي عليك أخذت من وقتي الشيئ الكثير 
شكرا على المرور الجميل حبيبي قاهر العملات  
احلى وردة

----------


## قاهر العملات

> شركة فوركس حلال هي شركة ابن مدينتي ومن حقي ان افتخر به كما أفخر ب بلخياط
> أنا افتخر بكل شيئ في مدينتي 
> وتوقيعي يبين كل شيئ 
> أما السلاحف فلا اعرفه اصلا ولم اتكلم معه قط ولست متفرغا اصلا لنسج علاقات بالمنتدى 
> حتى ردودي عليك أخذت من وقتي الشيئ الكثير 
> شكرا على المرور الجميل حبيبي قاهر العملات  
> احلى وردة

 مراكش و بلخياط افتخر بهم قبلك
واضح ان وقتك من ذهب و ليس لديك الوقت لعقد صداقات التي تعد كنز ، لكن لديك الوقت الكافي للدفاع عن موقع فوركس حلال
اعذرني ان اخدت ردودك من وقتك الشيئ الكثير ، لكن طيلة هذا الوقت لم تعطينا شيئا قاطعا و حتى العنوان اسهل شيئ لم تذكره لنا ليزيد افتخارك بابن مدينتك 
قلت لديهم شركة و اين العنوان او ابسط شيئ هاتف ثابت للشركة ؟؟؟
قلت يحققون ارباح تزيد عن مليون دولار سنويا فاين هذه الكشوفات ؟؟؟
و ان كانت لديهم حسابات حقيقية فلماذا يضعون كشوفات ديمو في الموقع و بفترة لا تزيد عن شهر واحد ؟؟؟؟ 
طبعا هذه الاسئلة تحتاج ردود قاطعة ان كنت فعلا تفتخر بشركة ابن مدينتك حتى لا تجعله مشكوك في ما يتم تداوله ، بالعكس يجب ان تسكت الناس و تقدم لهم الادلة 
اخي الكريم اخي رد لانك ضيعت من وقتي اكثر ، و انا ضد اي شيئ موجه للناس بطريقة معكوسة 
ان كان لديك ما تؤكد لنا به كلامك فاذكره و نعتذر لك ، و ان كانت تعاليق وهمية جديدة فهي (تزيد من الحبة قبة) فقط 
رجاء قدم لنا ادلة  
سرني الحديث معك

----------


## lasource

أنا لست مرغما أن اعطيك عنوان الشركة أو ابين لك صدق الشركة من عدمه هذا شأنك
ولا اعتبر نفسي متهما حتى اتبث برائتي من عدمها 
أنا كتبت رأييي في الشركة كما كتب جميع الاعضاء ارائهم في شركات اخرى على هذا الموضوع  
أنا لن اعطيك شيئا فلست كول سانتر كلمهم واستفسر منهم واذهب عندهم وقابلهم وسوي معاهم شراكة واشتغل عندهم اذا حبيت فهذا امر يخص سيادتكم وفخامتكم 
سأبقى متشبتا برأيي حتى لو تطلب الامر ان تصبح صفحات الموضوع 100000 
وسأبقى محبا لمصطفى بلخياط والدكتور عبد المعز الى الابد 
انتهى

----------


## قاهر العملات

> أنا لست مرغما أن اعطيك عنوان الشركة أو ابين لك صدق الشركة من عدمه هذا شأنك
> ولا اعتبر نفسي متهما حتى اتبث برائتي من عدمها 
> أنا كتبت رأييي في الشركة كما كتب جميع الاعضاء ارائهم في شركات اخرى على هذا الموضوع  
> أنا لن اعطيك شيئا فلست كول سانتر كلمهم واستفسر منهم واذهب عندهم وقابلهم وسوي معاهم شراكة واشتغل عندهم اذا حبيت فهذا امر يخص سيادتكم وفخامتكم 
> سأبقى متشبتا برأيي حتى لو تطلب الامر ان تصبح صفحات الموضوع 100000 
> وسأبقى محبا لمصطفى بلخياط والدكتور عبد المعز الى الابد 
> انتهى

  :AA:  
تظل متشبتا بدون ادلة هههههههههههه 
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## عطر الورد

السلام عليكم  
لو سمحتم اخواني هل لديكم معرفة مسبقة بهذه الشركة ؟ http://newerainv.net/ar/
ما مدى مصداقيتها وكيف أستطيع التأكد منها؟؟
شكرا لكم مقدما

----------


## قاهر العملات

> السلام عليكم  
> لو سمحتم اخواني هل لديكم معرفة مسبقة بهذه الشركة ؟ http://newerainv.net/ar/
> ما مدى مصداقيتها وكيف أستطيع التأكد منها؟؟
> شكرا لكم مقدما

 
السلام عليكم 
الشركة اخي الكريم مقرها الاردن و الشركة غير مسجلة في هيئات رقابية
انصحك بالتعامل مع شركة وساطة مميزة و يوجد الكثير منها
و الشركات العربية لا انصحك بها لان الخدمات و الدعم غير جيدين ، و ايضا لا وجود لمن يحميك منهم عكس الشركات المسجلة في اقوى الهيئات الرقابية 
كل التوفيق لك

----------


## عطر الورد

> السلام عليكم 
> الشركة اخي الكريم مقرها الاردن و الشركة غير مسجلة في هيئات رقابية
> انصحك بالتعامل مع شركة وساطة مميزة و يوجد الكثير منها
> و الشركات العربية لا انصحك بها لان الخدمات و الدعم غير جيدين ، و ايضا لا وجود لمن يحميك منهم عكس الشركات المسجلة في اقوى الهيئات الرقابية 
> كل التوفيق لك

 شكرا على ردك أخي
طيب ما هي الشركات التي تنصحني بها مع العلم أني أعيش في الأردن

----------


## عطر الورد

طيب أخي أنا غلبتك سامحني 
ما رأيك بهذه الشركة ؟ http://www.afxcapital.com/ar

----------


## قاهر العملات

> شكرا على ردك أخي
> طيب ما هي الشركات التي تنصحني بها مع العلم أني أعيش في الأردن

  طالما انت قادر على تحويل الاموال للخارج فانصحك بالشركات التالية 
fxsol
fxcm
wwm
forex.com 
و هذه الشركات التي ارشحها لك 
العفو اخي الكريم
بالتوفيق لك

----------


## عطر الورد

> طالما انت قادر على تحويل الاموال للخارج فانصحك بالشركات التالية 
> fxsol
> fxcm
> wwm
> forex.com 
> و هذه الشركات التي ارشحها لك 
> العفو اخي الكريم
> بالتوفيق لك

 شكرا أخي الكريم
شركة forex.com اتصلوا بي منذ فترة لاني سجلت بموقعهم لكن كنت أريد التأكد من مصداقيتهم وقالوا لي أن فروعهم فقط في الدول الأجنبية 
عموما الدول الأجنبية باتت أصدق من دولنا العربية ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
جزاك الله خير

----------


## قاهر العملات

> شكرا أخي الكريم
> شركة forex.com اتصلوا بي منذ فترة لاني سجلت بموقعهم لكن كنت أريد التأكد من مصداقيتهم وقالوا لي أن فروعهم فقط في الدول الأجنبية 
> عموما الدول الأجنبية باتت أصدق من دولنا العربية ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> جزاك الله خير

 الشركة ممتازة اخي الكريم و هي من بين اعرق شركات الوساطة
بالنسبة لمصداقية الشركات الاجنبية على العربية فالامر طبيعي لانها تعمل من مصلحة العميل ، عكس العربية التي يعمل العملاء من اجل مصلحتها و طبعا حديثي عن الشركات المعقولة و النزيهة
و ايضا اقوى الابناك توجد بالخارج و هذا يسهل الامر اكثر
ايضا دولنا العربية تركز بشكل كبير على اسواق الاسهم و تكون هناك قيود كبيرة جدا بالنسبة لشركات تداول العملات 
على العموم اخي الكريم في الوقت الحاضر انصحك بالاجنبي قبل العربي ، و تاكد من مصداقية شركات الوساطة قبل الاشتراك لان القرار بيدك انت حاليا 
كل التوفيق لك

----------


## lasource

أنصحك أخي  عطر الورد بشركة بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال فهي من  أقوى الشركات وتعاملت معها منذ تلاث سنوات والدعم رائع جداا
ولديهم فروع في 12 دولة والسحب والشحن في يومين 
أما شركتي 
fxsol
fxcm 
فلي تجارب قاسية مع منصاتهم وانقطاع السرفر لثواني وووووو 
بالتوفيق

----------


## عطر الورد

> الشركة ممتازة اخي الكريم و هي من بين اعرق شركات الوساطة
> بالنسبة لمصداقية الشركات الاجنبية على العربية فالامر طبيعي لانها تعمل من مصلحة العميل ، عكس العربية التي يعمل العملاء من اجل مصلحتها و طبعا حديثي عن الشركات المعقولة و النزيهة
> و ايضا اقوى الابناك توجد بالخارج و هذا يسهل الامر اكثر
> ايضا دولنا العربية تركز بشكل كبير على اسواق الاسهم و تكون هناك قيود كبيرة جدا بالنسبة لشركات تداول العملات 
> على العموم اخي الكريم في الوقت الحاضر انصحك بالاجنبي قبل العربي ، و تاكد من مصداقية شركات الوساطة قبل الاشتراك لان القرار بيدك انت حاليا 
> كل التوفيق لك

 للأسف أخي لقد تحققت من الشركة اليوم من أحد الأصدقاء المتواجدين في بريطانيا وكان له تجربة معهم والجواب كان أنها شركة نصب 
هذا كلامه عن تجربة معهم مما جعلني أبتعد عن حتى التفكير بهذه الشركة 
في المقابل نصحوني في الاردن ببنك المؤسسة العربية المصرفية وان شاء الله بعد السؤال عن بعض الأمور سأقوم بفتح حساب لديهم
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عطر الورد

> أنصحك أخي  عطر الورد بشركة بوسطن ميرشانت فايننشال فهي من  أقوى الشركات وتعاملت معها منذ تلاث سنوات والدعم رائع جداا
> ولديهم فروع في 12 دولة والسحب والشحن في يومين 
> أما شركتي 
> fxsol
> fxcm 
> فلي تجارب قاسية مع منصاتهم وانقطاع السرفر لثواني وووووو 
> بالتوفيق

 fxcm
كنت فاتحة حساب عندهم قبل 4 سنوات وما لقيت عليهم أي مأخذ لكن الآن كإنو تغيرت عن قبل  
ان شاء الله تتيسر اموري مع بنك المؤسسة العربية المصرفية
شكرا لردك أخي

----------


## lasource

بنك المؤسسة العربية المصرفية من وجهة نظري سيكون خيارا افضل اذا كان البنك بجوارك وفي بلدك
نفسيا ستكون جددددددداااا مطمئن 
وهنا يكمن السر
بالتوفيق

----------


## قاهر العملات

> للأسف أخي لقد تحققت من الشركة اليوم من أحد الأصدقاء المتواجدين في بريطانيا وكان له تجربة معهم والجواب كان أنها شركة نصب 
> هذا كلامه عن تجربة معهم مما جعلني أبتعد عن حتى التفكير بهذه الشركة 
> في المقابل نصحوني في الاردن ببنك المؤسسة العربية المصرفية وان شاء الله بعد السؤال عن بعض الأمور سأقوم بفتح حساب لديهم
> شكرا جزيلا لك

 الشركة معروفة و عالمية اخي الكريم ، يمكن يكون وقع مشكلة غير مقصودة مع صديقك
ايضا الشركة لها فترة طويلة جدا في السوق و سمعتها قوية و سبق و تعاملت معهم من فترة  التعامل كان راقي 
على العموم اخي الكريم يا شركة في العالم ستجد من يشكو من بعض المشاكل بها ، لكن المهم ان تقرر الانضمام لشركة تكون متاكدا انك بامان معها 
كل التوفيق لك

----------


## أبو معاذ 1981

تحية طيبة لإخواني الكرام المشاركين في الموضوع ولصاحب الموضوع ..  
لدي أسئلة عن إدارة الحسابات أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة الإجابة عليها :  
1 /  
عندما يرسل أحد مديري الحسابات لي صورة من كشف لحساب ما ..  
كيف أستطيع أن أتأكد من أنه حساب حقيقي أو وهمي أو ديمو .. ؟؟ 
 2 /  
تواصلت مع أحد مديري الحسابات ، واشترطت عليه أن يكون الحساب في شركة أثق بها من الشركات الموثوق بها .. 
كما اشترطت عليه أن يكون من بنود العقد بيننا أن تكون نسبة المخاطرة 10 % فقط ، ولا تزيد ..  
وأنه إذا وصلت الخسارة - في حال الخسارة - إلى 20 % من رأس المال أن ينتهي تفويضي له في إدارة الحساب .. 
ويرجع الحساب إلي بـ 80 % الباقية ..  
سؤالي الآن :  
هل يصلح هذا الشرط الذي شرطته عليه ليمنعه من تصفير الحساب بسبب مخاطرة ؟؟ 
وهل أستطيع أن أجعل تنفيذ هذا الشرط آلياً من الشركة الوسيطة الموثوقة ؟؟  
(( أن يقفلوا إدارة الحساب آلياً إن وصلت الخسارة إلى 20 % ))  
وأخيراً .. 
وجدت بعض الشركات الكبرى كبوسطن مارشنت تعرض إدارة الحسابات ..  
هل هي أوثق وأفضل في رأيكم أم إدارة الحساب من طرف ثالث ؟؟ 
خصوصاً وأنني أتخوف من أن تكون الشركة الوسيطة التي تدير الحساب  
تبحث عن ربحها من إجراء الصفقات حتى ولو أدت إلى الخسارة .. 
أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيراً .. 
تحياتي للجميع ..   :Regular Smile:

----------


## قاهر العملات

> تحية طيبة لإخواني الكرام المشاركين في الموضوع ولصاحب الموضوع ..  
> لدي أسئلة عن إدارة الحسابات أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة الإجابة عليها :  
> 1 /  
> عندما يرسل أحد مديري الحسابات لي صورة من كشف لحساب ما ..  
> كيف أستطيع أن أتأكد من أنه حساب حقيقي أو وهمي أو ديمو .. ؟؟ 
>  2 /  
> تواصلت مع أحد مديري الحسابات ، واشترطت عليه أن يكون الحساب في شركة أثق بها من الشركات الموثوق بها .. 
> كما اشترطت عليه أن يكون من بنود العقد بيننا أن تكون نسبة المخاطرة 10 % فقط ، ولا تزيد ..  
> وأنه إذا وصلت الخسارة - في حال الخسارة - إلى 20 % من رأس المال أن ينتهي تفويضي له في إدارة الحساب .. 
> ...

 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
فيما يلي اجابات عن اسئلتك اخي الكريم 
السؤال الاول : للتاكد من الحساب هل هو حقيقي او تجريبي هناك طريقتين ، اما ان تطلب منه رقم الحساب و الكلمة السرية الخاصة بالمشاهدة فقط و تشوف بعينيك بدئا من السرفر هل حقيقي او تجريبي ، ثم معاينة الحساب من الداخل و تشوف هل هناك ايداعات او سحوبات الخ
و الطريقة الثانية في حالة عدم رغبة صاحب الحساب باعطائك المعلومات و اكتفائه بالكشف فقط ، تاكد دائما من وجود حالات ادخال النقد للحساب و سحوبات ان وجدت ، و ايضا قم بطلب تحويل اخر تقرير للحساب من الشركة لصاحب الحساب لايميلك ، يعني يجب ان يحول لك اخر تقرير وصله لبريده من الشركة الخاص بحسابه و قارن التقرير مع الكشف الذي امامك و طبعا لازم تتاكد ان ما حصلت عليه غير مزور 
السؤال الثاني : بالنسبة للبنود التي اتفقتم عليها ، هل هو عقد رسمي ام مجرد كلام ؟؟ مهما طلبت منه عدم المخاطرة فيمكن يخاطر كثيرا و تكون انت الخسران و لا يوجد اي شيئ لديك عنده ، نصيحتي لك بهذا الخصوص في هذه الحالة فتح الحساب برافعة مالية لا تزيد عن 1:25 و تضمن عدم المخاطرة بمبالغ كبيرة من حسابك
بالنسبة لشرطك فهو جيد ، لكن المشكل هل هو قادر على تطبيق الشرط او لا ، و بالبسبة لتوقيف الحساب اتوماتيكي فلم يسبق لي ان شاهدت هذه الخاصية بشركة وساطة و لا اظن انها موجودة 
سؤالك الاخير : شركة بوسطن لديها خدمة ادارة الحسابات ، لكن ما يعيبها نسبة الارباح القليلة حيث في الغالب لا تزيد عن 5 بالمائة شهريا ! 
و اتمنى منك الابتعاد عن هذه الشركة لان التقارير الخاصة بها مؤخرا لا تبشر بالخير  
نصيحة الان مني لك : خلي فلوسك عندك و تعلم الفوركس بنفسك ، و بعد ما تكون كونت الخبرة الكاملة تاجر بنفسك و تحكم في مخاطرك و ارباحك الخ
صدقني لن تجد هدفك مع مديري الحسابات ، لانهم ليسوا بهذه الصفة بل هما ايضا متداولين عاديين يرغبون في زيادة ضربات الحظ مع عملاء جدد لتقوية ارباحهم بشكل كبير ، او عدم خسارة اية شيئ
و صدقني ايضا في حالة خسارتك مع مدير حسابات ، فجوابه سيكون ان هذه ظروف السوق !!
طبعا هذه نصيحة من اخ لاخ ، و اجاباتي اعلاه اجبتك بشكل مباشر عن اسئلتك المباشرة 
كل التوفيق لك

----------


## lasource

أبو معاذ 1981 دير حسابك بنفسك
في امان الله

----------


## جازورا

*أهم حاجة أن لاتقع في فخ وشباك النصب والإحتيال*

----------


## sameh seef

اهم شئ التعلم التعلم فهو سلاحك ضد السوق

----------


## amin1986

اخي الكريم بالنسبة لادارة الحساب حسب رايي ادا انت تبحت على شركة ادارة الحسابات هنالك شركتين ارشحهم لك القاين كابتل www.forex.com 
نتائجها السنوية من 10 الى 20 /100 ولكن تتداول ايضا بالدهب والفضة والتانية هي اجاكس فاينشال www.ajaxfinancial.com نتائجها من 20 الى 30 /100 ولكن هادي مخاطرة قليلة جدا وهادو ممكن يستفادو منها اصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة او الصغيرة بشكل تراكمي  
بالنسبة لشركة اجاكس عندهم امكانية ادا انت عاوز تخاطر اكتر ممكن يعملو لك حساب خاص بمخاطرة اكتر من الاولى ولكن صدقني ليس هو افضل من انه يبقى راس مالك في حسابك لانه شفت والله العظيم واحد فتح في شركة حساب لاداعي لدكرها والشركة تدير حسابو ب 250000 دولار وخسروه كل الفلوس والله الرجل كان يتمنى فقط راس مالو يرجع لدلك كلنا دقنا الخسارة في الاول وهي شيء صعب . 
انا كلمااشوف نتائج 50/100 او مش عارف كم 500 في الشهر الله صراحة ابقى اضحك لانه انا عشت في امريكا وعارف كتير شركات في امريكا لادارة الحسابات مايعملو هاد النتائج فياتي واحد تعلم الفوركس البارح جاي ينصب على الناس اسف على صراحتي اخي الكريم ولكن  
روح شوف كل البنوك واعمل بحت وشوف ارباحهم السنوية  
انا لا اقول لا لانه ممكن تلاقي موقع او شخص متلا يدير حسابات يعطيك ممكن نسبة 50 في الشهر ولكن ليس دائم لانه ادا استمر بنفس المخاطرة والطريقة الشهر اللي بعده راح يخسرهم لانهم يستعملو مخاطرة مرتفعة وطريقة عفوية في التداول وهاد خطر على الحساب . 
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## قاهر العملات

> اخي الكريم بالنسبة لادارة الحساب حسب رايي ادا انت تبحت على شركة ادارة الحسابات هنالك شركتين ارشحهم لك القاين كابتل www.forex.com 
> نتائجها السنوية من 10 الى 20 /100 ولكن تتداول ايضا بالدهب والفضة والتانية هي اجاكس فاينشال www.ajaxfinancial.com نتائجها من 20 الى 30 /100 ولكن هادي مخاطرة قليلة جدا وهادو ممكن يستفادو منها اصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة او الصغيرة بشكل تراكمي  
> بالنسبة لشركة اجاكس عندهم امكانية ادا انت عاوز تخاطر اكتر ممكن يعملو لك حساب خاص بمخاطرة اكتر من الاولى ولكن صدقني ليس هو افضل من انه يبقى راس مالك في حسابك لانه شفت والله العظيم واحد فتح في شركة حساب لاداعي لدكرها والشركة تدير حسابو ب 250000 دولار وخسروه كل الفلوس والله الرجل كان يتمنى فقط راس مالو يرجع لدلك كلنا دقنا الخسارة في الاول وهي شيء صعب . 
> انا كلمااشوف نتائج 50/100 او مش عارف كم 500 في الشهر الله صراحة ابقى اضحك لانه انا عشت في امريكا وعارف كتير شركات في امريكا لادارة الحسابات مايعملو هاد النتائج فياتي واحد تعلم الفوركس البارح جاي ينصب على الناس اسف على صراحتي اخي الكريم ولكن  
> روح شوف كل البنوك واعمل بحت وشوف ارباحهم السنوية  
> انا لا اقول لا لانه ممكن تلاقي موقع او شخص متلا يدير حسابات يعطيك ممكن نسبة 50 في الشهر ولكن ليس دائم لانه ادا استمر بنفس المخاطرة والطريقة الشهر اللي بعده راح يخسرهم لانهم يستعملو مخاطرة مرتفعة وطريقة عفوية في التداول وهاد خطر على الحساب . 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم

  :AA:   أحييك اخي الكريم على مشاركتك التي وجدت كلامها كله عاقل و منطقي
مع كامل الاسف بعض العرب يعتقدون ان القيام بعملية إدارة الحسابات تتطلب شيئين اساسين فقط و هو موقع الكتروني لا تزيد تكلفته عن الف دولار و معرفة كيف تتعامل مع برامج التداول و يملكون المنصب !! 
بالنسبة للشركات التي ذكرت فعلا هذه هي الشركات التي يجب ان يثق فيها اصحاب الحسابات ، لو وجدت شركة تعطيك نسب ربحية تزيد عن 50 بالمائة في السنة فتكون هناك مخاوف
و عملية ادارة الحسابات لا تشترك مع اي شركة يقدم الخدمة للحسابات اقل من 100 ألف دولار 
بالتوفيق لك عزيزي

----------


## lasource

> اخي الكريم بالنسبة لادارة الحساب حسب رايي ادا انت تبحت على شركة ادارة الحسابات هنالك شركتين ارشحهم لك القاين كابتل www.forex.com 
> نتائجها السنوية من 10 الى 20 /100 ولكن تتداول ايضا بالدهب والفضة والتانية هي اجاكس فاينشال www.ajaxfinancial.com نتائجها من 20 الى 30 /100 ولكن هادي مخاطرة قليلة جدا وهادو ممكن يستفادو منها اصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة او الصغيرة بشكل تراكمي  
> بالنسبة لشركة اجاكس عندهم امكانية ادا انت عاوز تخاطر اكتر ممكن يعملو لك حساب خاص بمخاطرة اكتر من الاولى ولكن صدقني ليس هو افضل من انه يبقى راس مالك في حسابك لانه شفت والله العظيم واحد فتح في شركة حساب لاداعي لدكرها والشركة تدير حسابو ب 250000 دولار وخسروه كل الفلوس والله الرجل كان يتمنى فقط راس مالو يرجع لدلك كلنا دقنا الخسارة في الاول وهي شيء صعب . 
> انا كلمااشوف نتائج 50/100 او مش عارف كم 500 في الشهر الله صراحة ابقى اضحك لانه انا عشت في امريكا وعارف كتير شركات في امريكا لادارة الحسابات مايعملو هاد النتائج فياتي واحد تعلم الفوركس البارح جاي ينصب على الناس اسف على صراحتي اخي الكريم ولكن  
> روح شوف كل البنوك واعمل بحت وشوف ارباحهم السنوية  
> انا لا اقول لا لانه ممكن تلاقي موقع او شخص متلا يدير حسابات يعطيك ممكن نسبة 50 في الشهر ولكن ليس دائم لانه ادا استمر بنفس المخاطرة والطريقة الشهر اللي بعده راح يخسرهم لانهم يستعملو مخاطرة مرتفعة وطريقة عفوية في التداول وهاد خطر على الحساب . 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي الكريم

 ردك أخي الكريم فيه شيئ من المنطق  
لكن اسمحلي أن أختلف معك في بعض النقاط
اذا كان صاحب الحساب يبحث عن 50% سنويا فلماذا سيبحث عن شركة لادارة الحسابات ؟؟؟؟؟؟ فالأجدر أن يدير حسابه بنفسه وسيحقق على الأقل 10% شهريا أما ان لم يستطع تحقيق 10% فليترك الفوركس أصلا لأنه ليس مجاله ويروح يسوي مشروع على أرض الواقع . 
أما بالنسبة للشركات الأجنبية فليست الوحيدة من تدير المحافظ وتحقق أرباحا 
ما شاء الله عندنا عقول عربية قمة في العلم والرقي والخبرة وهم قلة يجب فقط البحث عنهم 
من ينكر ذلك ؟؟
شكرا لردك وتقبل مروري  :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

----------


## amin1986

> ردك أخي الكريم فيه شيئ من المنطق  
> لكن اسمحلي أن أختلف معك في بعض النقاط
> اذا كان صاحب الحساب يبحث عن 50% سنويا فالأجدر أن يدير حسابه بنفسه وسيحقق على الأقل 10% شهريا أما ان لم يستطع تحقيق 10% فليترك الفوركس أصلا لأنه ليس مجاله ويروح يسوي مشروع على أرض الواقع . 
> أما بالنسبة للشركات الأجنبية فليست الوحيدة من تدير المحافظ وتحقق أرباحا 
> ما شاء الله عندنا عقول عربية قمة في العلم والرقي والخبرة وهم قلة يجب فقط البحث عنهم  
> شكرا لردك وتقبل مروري

 اتحداك اخي الكريم ادا واحد يقدر يجيب نسبة مؤكدة 10/100 في الشهر  
ادا نعم فاعلم انه بعد مدة لن يبقى شيء تاني في العالم الا الفوركس وهاد الشركات اللي تدير حسابات  
انا ايضا كما قتلك لا اقول انه واحد ممكن يحقق في شهر يدبل راس ماله ولكن لن ياتي دائما  
انا اقول الشركة اللي تدير حسابات لازم تكون عندها ضمير انها ماتخاطر بفلوس الناس وايضا ماتقولك نسب يعني تعرضلك شغلها الشهري وانت لك ان تختار 
اعطيك متال متل ماقلت انت واحد فتح محفظة ب 100000 يعني في سنة لازم ربحو يكون 220000 على حسب رايك 10/100 ورد بالك بدون تراكم  
بعد 5 سنين كم يكون عنده تقريبا 5000000 يعني تصور هاد لشخص ل 1000 واحد كم يكون 5000000000 
وقيسها بمنطقك  
وارجع اقول ممكن في شهر تبدل انا شخصيا دبلت ولكن ليس دائما  
لازم كل واحد يدخل في الفوركس وعاوز يربح اكتر يعمل حساب المخاطرة  
وبالنسبة للشركتين انا قتلك على حسب رايي  
اشكرك حبيبي على ردك

----------


## lasource

أعرف أشخاصا تجاوزا المبالغ التي ذكرتها وما زلت أصر على 10% شهريا فهي مضمونة وان لم يضمنها المتاجر فليغادر الفوركس
على العموم أنا لا أتفق معك لكنني أحترمك وأحترم رأيك 
شكراا عزيزي أمين على المرور

----------


## krimo

هذه النسب 10 إلى 30 هل هي شهرية أم سنوية

----------


## snipoo99

شكرا للافادة

----------


## akuji

فيه شركات مرخصه ولها الحق في ادراه الحسابات لكن من 2000 وفوق  
لكن يمكن ممنوع اضع روابط

----------


## جازورا

[CENTER] 

> أفضل شركة وعن تجربة والله ثم والله لي صديق أودع معاهم عشرة الاف دولار وصار الحساب 200 الف دولار وهذا ابن مدينتي 
> شركة فوركس حلال www.forexhalal.com
> لكنني شخصيا افضل ادارة حسابي بنفسي .

  *يا شيخ خاف من ربك ... تمدح شركة نصابة وعليها شكاوي وصاحبها مطالب من الحكومة 
حسبي الله على كل حرامي ونصاب *

----------


## salehalsh

هل يوجد شركات مرخصه من ال fsa تدير محافظ ؟

----------


## saidsweety

يا برنس يا كا شفهم , هههههههههههههههههههههههه  

> [CENTER]   *يا شيخ خاف من ربك ... تمدح شركة نصابة وعليها شكاوي وصاحبها مطالب من الحكومة 
> حسبي الله على كل حرامي ونصاب *

----------


## أبى تراب

إخواني شو رأيكم في الشركة hfx

----------


## kaser proxy

> شكرا على ردك اخي الكريم 
> اخي الكريم فعلا مليون دولار ليس مبلغا كبيرا !!!! و هذا جد منطقي و كل الناس يمكن تقول نفس كلامك
> بالنسبة للدفاع عن الشركة يبدو انك فهمتني بشكل خاطئ و راجع كلامي مجددا لم اتهجم على اي شخص فقط قلت كلام منطقي و عاقل و لا توجد اية شركة في المغرب لديها ترخيص لخدمات متعلقة بتداول العملات 
> بالنسبة للتعاون معهم فهمتني ايضا بشكل خاطئ ، لم اقصد العمل مع الشركة لكن قصدي ان نتعاون معا انا بالحساب و هما بالعمل لاني لو تاكدت من شخص سيدر علي مبلغ مليون دولار من رصيد 10 الاف دولار بشكل مضمون و في ظرف سنة فسادخل معه مباشرة ، ليس لاني قليل الخبرة في السوق لكن هذا ربح مضمون على حد قولك 
> و طبعا معرفتك بنوع السجل التجاري للشركة و ايضا العنوان كامل بالتحديد و ايضا ثقتك الكاملة في انهم لا يحتاجون متعاون معهم يجعلني متاكدا بشكل كبير لدرجة تفوق 100/100 انك لا تدافع عنهم  
> كلامي اخي الكريم معقول و ارجو الا تفهمه بشكل خاطئ مرة ثانية لاني لا اتهجم على اي شخص بل اقول الحق 
> كل التوفيق لك عزيزي

 كلامك صحيح 100 % .
أصلن مافي شيئ إسمه ترخيص شركة إدارة حسابات بأي مكان بالعالم . 
أغلب من يدعي إدارة الحسابات هم فقط يتعاملون من شركات تستفيد من خسارة العميل وهم من يحددون لك الشركة ألي تفتح حساب فيها .. لإنهم يقومون بالإتفاق مع البروكر ألي تودع عنه بتقاسم خسارتك ..
بالعربي شغل نصب ..
ولو رحت وقلت له بأفتح في شركة ثانية محترمة وماتخذ من خسارة العميل ماراح يوافق لإنك بتخرب عليه ومابيقدر ياخذ من خسارتك .
هم يعتمدون على تخسير العميل بالتعاون مع شركات كلها تستفيد من خسارة العميل ويتقاسمون خسارتك بينهم .
لو في مدير حساب ناجح لما كان أدار لاحد ولو ماكان يمتلك مال كان يكفيه فقط يدير لشخص واحد ومن أرباحه ألي ياخذها كان سوى ثروة .
إبدأ بنفسك بمبلغ بسيط وحاول تتعلم . 
تحياتي ،،،

----------


## متهور

> كلامك صحيح 100 % .
> أصلن مافي شيئ إسمه ترخيص شركة إدارة حسابات بأي مكان بالعالم . 
> أغلب من يدعي إدارة الحسابات هم فقط يتعاملون من شركات تستفيد من خسارة العميل وهم من يحددون لك الشركة ألي تفتح حساب فيها .. لإنهم يقومون بالإتفاق مع البروكر ألي تودع عنه بتقاسم خسارتك ..
> بالعربي شغل نصب ..
> ولو رحت وقلت له بأفتح في شركة ثانية محترمة وماتخذ من خسارة العميل ماراح يوافق لإنك بتخرب عليه ومابيقدر ياخذ من خسارتك .
> هم يعتمدون على تخسير العميل بالتعاون مع شركات كلها تستفيد من خسارة العميل ويتقاسمون خسارتك بينهم .
> لو في مدير حساب ناجح لما كان أدار لاحد ولو ماكان يمتلك مال كان يكفيه فقط يدير لشخص واحد ومن أرباحه ألي ياخذها كان سوى ثروة .
> إبدأ بنفسك بمبلغ بسيط وحاول تتعلم . 
> تحياتي ،،،

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:    :Good:  :Good:  :Good:   :Eh S(7):

----------


## shady412

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا واحد جربت استراتيجيات وإكسبيرتات وفتحت حسابات كثيرة ... 
يعني لي خبرة جيدة بالمجال حتى لا يظن البعض أنني جديد في الفوركس ... 
وخسرت الكثير ... وربحت الكثير ... 
وحبيت أشارككم تجربتي ووصولي إلى الحل الله يديمه يارب ... 
المهم ... الحل اللي أنا حققته الآن في المجال كالتالي : 
أنا الآن أملك حسابين رئيسيين - الأول : أديره بنفسي بمخاطرة قليلة وأربح منه القليل لكن مقتنع به ... 
والحساب الثاني : سلمته لفريق إدارة حسابات محترف أعضاؤه في منتهى الإحترام ... 
هذا الفريق يحقق لي الآن من 20% إلى 50% أرباح تقريباً شهرياً ... 
وفي شهرين حقق لي فوق الـ 100% في كل شهر فيهما ... 
أنا بقى لي معاهم 11 شهر إلى الآن ( تقريباً سنة ) ونتائجهم أكثر من رائعة ... 
وكتبت عنهم من شهور والحمد لله ناس استفادت وناس تانية شتمت ... بس مش مهم ... 
وتعرّفت عليهم من أحد المنتديات الصديقة وكان بعض الناس اتعاملوا معاهم وشكروا فيهم وجربتهم وما ندمت ... 
لذلك ... ومن القلب ولوجه الله فقط ... أنصحك بالتعامل مع هذا الفريق ....  
وما حدش ينساني بالدعوات في ظهر الغيب ...

----------


## احمد المسعري

البحث عن شركة اخوي يحتاج معرفه الي اقصده انك اذا بحثت عن الارباح الخياليه فانت راح تقع في المصيره والي اقصده 
الشركات الوهمية او الشركة الي ما عندها خبره بتاتا اذا نتكلم عن افضل مدراء المحافظ وعن ارباحهم السنويا راح نحصل النسبه المتوسطه هي 20% سنويا
وليست شهريا  
و بعد عندنا نسبه المخاطره في الصفقه الواحد للشركات هذي تعتبر مهمه بالنسبه للمستثمر اذكر سويت موضوع في اليوتيوب وتكلمت عن النسب الخياليه مع اثباتات عن الشركات الكبيره 
وغيرها من اشياء تحتاج السؤال قبل الاستثمار و خسارة راس مالك  
المعرفه سلاح وهذا المجال للاسف يتعرض للهجوم من قبل الشركات الوهيمه لسهوله العب بعقول قليليين الخبره  
وشكرا لك

----------


## Fafafafafa

السلام عليكم الله يسعد مسأكم
اخي العزيز الي كتب عن شركة fxhalal هل انت متأكد من هذي الشركة انها غير نصابه لاني ابي 
اعرف وش وضع الشركة هذي انا لي تجربه معهم و اريد ان اعرف معلومات اكثر عنها انا شكيت 
فيهم و طالبين مني مبلغ عشان يحولون لي ارباحي و ابي اتأكد منهم تكفى رد علي ضروري جداً الله يوفقك

----------


## Fafafafafa

السلام عليكم الله يسعد مسأكم
اخي العزيز الي كتب عن شركة fxhalal هل انت متأكد من هذي الشركة انها غير نصابه لاني ابي 
اعرف وش وضع الشركة هذي انا لي تجربه معهم و اريد ان اعرف معلومات اكثر عنها انا شكيت 
فيهم و طالبين مني مبلغ عشان يحولون لي ارباحي و ابي اتأكد منهم تكفى رد علي ضروري جداً الله يوفقك

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> السلام عليكم الله يسعد مسأكم
> اخي العزيز الي كتب عن شركة fxhalal هل انت متأكد من هذي الشركة انها غير نصابه لاني ابي 
> اعرف وش وضع الشركة هذي انا لي تجربه معهم و اريد ان اعرف معلومات اكثر عنها انا شكيت 
> فيهم و طالبين مني مبلغ عشان يحولون لي ارباحي و ابي اتأكد منهم تكفى رد علي ضروري جداً الله يوفقك

 بسيطة--يأخذون جزء من الارباح

----------


## saidsweety

يا محترم مفي حد في الكون بيكسب حد ببلاش, 
الي بيكسب بجد مستحيل يتاجر بفلوس حد تاني  
دة الفرق بين صاحب السهم و الي سلفك فلوس .

----------


## khloood

اتدرب كويس على الديمو  لحين ان تتقن استراتيجة

----------

